# What did you do when...



## harper time (Aug 24, 2002)

What did you do when Horry hit the game winning three in game 4? I screamed and jumped up and down and pumped my fists! It was an awesome experience! :yes:


----------



## riddler (Aug 25, 2002)

i was in awe for a week


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I was watching the game with two of my friends that are extreme Laker haters. I started shouting and taunting them.

Horry has been my favorite Laker since after Nick and then Elden were traded, so the shot was that much more exciting for me.

It was so perfect, when Vlade first tipped the ball out and you were watching it live you couldn't even see Horry in the camera shot. You watch the ball roll with antcipation and Horry shows up in the screen and you knew it was money.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

My dad and I are die hard Laker fans. I was all angry because I thought the Lakers wouldn't have a damn chance. I was lying on my couch and as soon as that ball bounced into Horry's hands I slowly began to stand up, and when the ball went in the net we were jumping up and down like mad men.


----------



## harper time (Aug 24, 2002)

I told my dad halfway through the game when the Lakers were down by 24 that the Lakers would lose. Slowly the Lakers surged back. Then on the final play, Kobe drives, misses, Shaq should have put it in....I jumped up and I saw the ball tip out to Horry.....

























MONEY!!!! :banana: :yes:


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

I ran out to where my brother was and laughed in his face cause he hates the Lakers... But yet we both love the Clippers.. Kinda odd I like both LA teams. But anyway I **** my pants too!:rbanana:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

i realized that the NBA wants the Lakers to win


----------



## harper time (Aug 24, 2002)

Didn't the Kings shoot more free throws that game?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I wish we could get a response from a Kings fan


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

*it was a great moment!*

I celebrated as if I were there!

P.S. you should post that same question in the Kings forum! it would drive them crazy


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

*its beginning to get a little old.*



> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> i realized that the NBA wants the Lakers to win


this is so sad! all these laker haters convinced that the league has some sort of conspiracy to help the lakers win. 

Would some one please explain to me how the league could have drafted that play to go the way that it did. 

poor losers!:grinning:


----------



## harper time (Aug 24, 2002)

*Re: it was a great moment!*



> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> I celebrated as if I were there!
> 
> P.S. you should post that same question in the Kings forum! it would drive them crazy



Yeah but I would get suspended. :laugh:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> i realized that the NBA wants the Lakers to win


Yeah...that three-pointer was rigged. I think the basket was moving so that it would move to exactly where Horry's shot was going to be. :laugh:


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> i realized that the NBA wants the Lakers to win



The other thing....Robert Horry shot a Modified (Smart ) Basketball, that has a special built in sensor for the Rim only.....He got it from David Stern before the game, He agreed to only shoot it when that time came and it did....
what a story.......huh??


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>harper time</b>!
> What did you do when Horry hit the game winning three in game 4? I screamed and jumped up and down and pumped my fists! It was an awesome experience! :yes:



I was at Vegas at my cousins house, my entire family are all true to the heart Laker pride for soo many years, and when horry hit that game winner.....We jumped all over the place, knocked down everything in sight and had a MOSH PIT circle going on, it was another Laker moment to enjoy and remember forever, Add that shot to the Lakers forever growing history of clutch baskets and great moments, and add it to the NBA's best clutch baskets as well. :rbanana: :gbanana: :banana:


----------



## buduan (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>harper time</b>!
> What did you do when Horry hit the game winning three in game 4? I screamed and jumped up and down and pumped my fists! It was an awesome experience! :yes:



Ditto.


----------



## harper time (Aug 24, 2002)

Haha, thanks guys, those posts made my day! Go Lakers! :yes:


----------

